
British employees sabotaging workplace robots over fears machines will take jobs - benryon
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7517051/British-employees-sabotaging-workplace-robots-fears-machines-jobs.html
======
sideshowmel
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luddite](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luddite)

------
mindcrime
Ned Ludd would be proud!

